# Murray riding lawnmower problem



## oujohnny (Jun 17, 2009)

When I start the engine, everything starts up fine. After a few seconds the lawnmower dies. There is a little white smoke that comes out of the engine, but does not seem to be an excessive amount. This just started happening today, mowed yesterday with no problem. Have checked out electrical issues can not seem to be able to isolate the problem. Someone told me they thought it might be the solenoid, but that does not seem right to me. Thanks for any ideas...


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

The solenoid should only affect the starter, unless I need to learn a new trick. Starting then going dead sounds like a fuel problem. Any trash, or possibly water, in the carb? Did you refuel it since the last time it ran fine? Could be a problem with the new fuel.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Sir, I've worked on many a small engine, such as lawnmower's. This sure sounds like a fuel problem to me. Either bad fuel, or bad fuel delivery. Without knowing what brand motor this is, and what type carb is on it, I (nor anyone) can be of much help. The post about a recent refuel is good, IF you had a gas can that had been sitting outside it certainly could have gotten moisture in it, even by condensation. It doesn't take but a few drops of moisture in those small motors to give you a fit. My first suggestion at this time would be to completely drain your tank, rinse it out with fresh gas (I know-$$$), refill it and start over. Good Luck, David


----------



## paddlefoot (May 27, 2009)

After you refill it with fresh gasoline but before starting it, check the air filter. If you haven't changed it recently, or ever, it will start on ambient air, but immediately after starting it needs a lot of air. If the filter is dirty, air can't get in and the motor will stop. 

PS, you can check if it is an air problem by removing the filter and see if starts--and runs. If it does, get a new filter before trying to cut grass or you suck all the clipping and dust into the carb.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

if it has a float bowl remove it and clean it out, also make sure the screw with the hole drilled in it isnt clogged. sounds like there is junk being sucked up and then settles after it dies. then repeats .


----------

